# Patches embroidered



## askadi623 (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking for a wholesaler taht can do Embroiderd patches forus.
HAve to have fast and reasonable pricing.

Contact at [email protected]

THANK YOU.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

stadriemblems.com


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You didn't give a location so I am assuming you are in the USA. I think part of your problem will be combining fast and 'reasonable' prices. Those that produce in the USA like us have higher costs but produce without a lot of lead time. Those that produce in Asia are inexpensive but have longer lead times because of shipping. Keep in mind, just because they are in the USA does not mean they produce in the USA. 

The quantity, patch size, complexity and fill % will determine the pricing. 

Good Luck, let us know how it goes.


----------

